# JB's Birthday Q



## 007bond-jb (Apr 7, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fsr_7H_Q8gs&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fsr_7H_Q8gs&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## wittdog (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy 300th Birthday JB....   
Food looked great as always.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Bday JB.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Good stuff JB How did the cake come out.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 7, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good stuff JB How did the cake come out.



The Cake wuz fine Devils food wit cream cheese icing mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## big dude (Apr 7, 2008)

I love your videos - l'll have to go back and watch the first 290 I missed.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Fine looking B Day spread young man! 8)


----------



## Unity (Apr 7, 2008)

You're making me hungry, JB. Happy birthday!

--John


----------



## Damar12 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice legs JB.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday..food looks great. 

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Apr 7, 2008)

It all looks good JB.. Great Friend..   Happy Bday again!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy B-day JB! Save me some cake!


----------



## john a (Apr 8, 2008)

Good looking grub JB, not bad for a youngster.


----------



## knine (Apr 8, 2008)

happy BD JB . nice looking food too .


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice looking grub there JB. If only my computer screen was a scratch and sniff. I’m HUNGRY!


----------



## WildFireEric (Apr 8, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3luyrdmd]Good stuff JB How did the cake come out.



The Cake wuz fine Devils food wit cream cheese icing mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





[/quote:3luyrdmd]

Duncan Hines or Betty Crocker?
Happy BD and nice lookin' food.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it wuz Pillsbery


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey JB
Happy B-day. April 7 is also my B-day. I turned 60. In Alaska that means free hunting and fishing licenses for life.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Hey JB
> Happy B-day. April 7 is also my B-day. I turned 60. In Alaska that means free hunting and fishing licenses for life.




Thanks all  

Happy B- Day Griff


----------



## WildFireEric (Apr 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Hey JB
> Happy B-day. April 7 is also my B-day. I turned 60. In Alaska that means free hunting and fishing licenses for life.



Griff,
You need licenses in AK? I thought as long as the wildlife outnumbers humans, you can pretty much shoot anything you want. BTW, (late) happy BD to you too.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy 300th JB !!!  May there be many more, BOY!!!!


----------

